# La rabbia, eterna compagna indesiderata



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

E' lungo. Forse noioso. E' un pout purrì di cose prese dal web. Non ho la minima idea del fondamento scientifico che possono avere. Ma in alcune descrizioni mi ci ritrovo perfettamente, io, l'idrofobo controllato. Perciò lo posto. Sono curioso di sapere voi come la percepite la vostra rabbia .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






La rabbia è, probabilmente, l’emozione più incompresa tra tutte le emozioni umane.
Si potrebbe dire che la rabbia è un imperativo biologico. Provare rabbia è il modo che abbiamo per sapere che qualcosa non va, che in qualche modo il nostro senso del sé è stato compromesso. Può essere un messaggio per segnalarci che ci stanno ferendo, che i nostri diritti sono violati, che i nostri bisogni o le nostre esigenze non vengono soddisfatti adeguatamente, o semplicemente che qualcosa non va. Alle volte la nostra rabbia ci allerta sul fatto che non stiamo affrontando una questione emozionale importante della nostra vita, oppure che una gran parte del nostro Io − le nostre credenze, i nostri valori, desideri o ambizioni − viene compromessa da una relazione.
«La rabbia non è né leggitima né illeggitima, né significativa né inutile. La rabbia semplicemente è. Chiedersi ‘La mia rabbia è leggitima?’ è lo stesso che chiedersi ‘Ho il diritto di sentire sete?’… La rabbia è qualcosa che proviamo. Esiste per un motivo, e merita il nostro rispetto e la nostra attenzione. »
E’ importante tener presente che la rabbia è un'emozione difficile per molte persone – che siano state traumatizzate o meno. Questo avviene, in gran parte, perché quando ci arrabbiamo e lo manifestiamo, rischiamo il rifiuto e la disapprovazione da parte degli altri. 
Per alcune persone il tabù verso la rabbia è talmente forte che non se ne accorgono nemmeno di essere arrabbiate. E persino quelle che accettano il rischio del rifiuto da parte dell’altro, persino quelle che non negano consciamente la propria rabbia né la reprimono a livello del subconscio, spesso la manifestano in modo inefficace – sfogandola in modo ostile con tono accusatorio. 
Si tratta di un'emozione difficile anche perché è un’emozione così potente che spesso la persona si sente senza controllo. Siccome la paura di perdere il controllo è una paura umana fondamentale, molte persone evitano qualunque cosa le faccia sentire senza controllo – compresa la loro rabbia – compresi i propri istinti aggressivi. 
La probabilità che questo sia vero aumenta nelle persone traumatizzate. Poiché è un’emozione così potente, la rabbia può anche essere la causa di "sintomi traumatici" (per es.: un mal di testa, oppure movimenti e gesti di tipo spontaneo, incontrollato, spastico).
Molti, inoltre, vedono la rabbia come un'energia distruttiva - responsabile di tutte le aggressioni ostili, violenze e dispute territoriali nel mondo. In poche parole, la rabbia viene associata al ferire gli altri, ai conflitti in generale e alla violenza in particolare. La rabbia viene incolpata di tutti i comportamenti mostruosi a cui assistiamo o di cui sentiamo parlare nel TG. In poche parole, la rabbia sembra essere la principale responsabile di gran parte del danno fisico, psicologico ed emozionale che un essere umano arreca ad un altro. 
Molto comune, anche, è percepire la rabbia come un segnale di immaturità spirituale. Per alcune persone la rabbia è un'emozione da reprimere piuttosto che da esprimere, da negare piuttosto che da riconoscere, da evitare piuttosto che da accettare. 
Per alcune persone c'è persino un senso di vergogna collegato all'arrabbiarsi, perché interpretano la rabbia come debolezza. E per quanto riguarda quelle persone che si sforzano di essere pazienti, gentili e compassionevoli, i sentimenti di rabbia li portano a sentire che stiano fallendo nel vivere secondo i loro standard spirituali.
La rabbia è una forma di aggressione e l'aggressione viene spesso associata con la lotta e la guerra - con l' «attaccare» altre persone - con il comportarsi in modo ostile. Ma c'è un significato più ampio che viene spesso ignorato. Essere "aggressivo" significa anche essere "assertivo", "audace" e "vigoroso". Significa "avere o mostrare determinazione". Significa "inseguire energicamente i propri fini". Significa "connotato di ambizione e iniziativa". Questa è la nozione _Samurai_di aggressione. E' decisamente più utile, per sé stesso e per gli altri, percepire la propria rabbia come un potere - come una _"energia aggressiva" _che porta ad azioni vigorose, coraggiose, determinate, consce - piuttosto che vederla come un'emozione negativa, da negare o reprimere. Come ha detto Ralph Waldo Emerson: "_Una buona indignazione tira fuori tutto il potere della persona_". E come ha detto Martin Luther King: _"Non lavoro mai così bene come quando sono inspirato dalla rabbia, perché quando sono arrabbiato posso scrivere, pregare e predicare bene, perché allora tutta la mia indole viene accelerata, la mia comprensione acutizzata, e svaniscono tutte le vessazioni e le tentazioni mondane"_. 
Inoltre, la rabbia fa parte della triade dell'ostilità insieme al disgusto e al disprezzo, e ne rappresenta il fulcro e l'emozione di base. Tali sentimenti si presentano spesso in combinazione e pur avendo origini, vissuti e conseguenze diverse risulta difficile identificare l'emozione che predomina sulle altre. 
Per la maggior parte delle teorie la rabbia rappresenta la tipica reazione alla frustrazione e alla costrizione, sia fisica che psicologica. 
Pur rappresentandone i denominatori comuni, la costrizione e la frustrazione non costituiscono in sé le condizioni sufficienti e neppure necessarie perché si origini il sentimento della rabbia. La relazione causale che lega la frustrazione alla rabbia non è affatto semplice. Altri fattori sembrano infatti implicati affinché origini l'emozione della rabbia. La responsabilità e la consapevolezza che si attribuisce alla persona che induce frustrazione o costrizione sembrano essere altri importanti fattori. 
Ancor più delle circostanze concrete del danno, quello che più pesa nell'attivare una emozione di rabbia sembra cioè essere la volontà che si attribuisce all'altro di ferire e l'eventuale possibilità di evitare l'evento o situazione frustrante. 
Insomma ci si arrabbia quando qualcosa o qualcuno si oppone alla realizzazione di un nostro bisogno, soprattutto quando viene percepita l'intenzione di ferirci.
La nostra ira si rivolge per lo più contro le persone alle quali teniamo maggiormente, sia perché le nostre aspettative nei loro confronti sono molto elevate, forse troppo, a volte, e quindi inevitabilmente a essere disattese, sia perché inconsapevolmente sappiamo che in virtù del loro amore per noi non si vendicheranno. D'altro canto, ci arrabbiamo molto raramente sia con le persone che odiamo, perché tendiamo ad evitarle, sia con gli estranei, perché li frequentiamo poco e abbiamo quindi poche occasioni possibili di scontro.

*Infine, c'è questo link ad un decalogo sul come controllare la nostra rabbia senza sentirci però repressi.*

http://www.viveremeglio.org/psicolog/articoli/vip/10_rabbia.htm


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> .....
> *segnalarci che ci stanno ferendo, che i nostri diritti sono violati, che i nostri bisogni .... *
> *che qualcosa non va. *
> ......
> ...


ho grassettato in nero le parti in cui certamente mi ritrovo
in viola i commenti

il link che hai postato non si apriva
il decalogo l'ho trovato in http://www.viveremeglio.org/0_mente_serena/articoli_vip/10_rabbia.htm

mi sembra un metodo non eccelso

tu l'hai provato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

.


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Luglio 2009)

emma non credi che contare fino a 100 ti fa perdere quasi due minuti preziosi della tua vita?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> emma non credi che contare fino a 100 ti fa perdere quasi due minuti preziosi della tua vita?


no, se li passo a riflettere sull'opportunità di scrivere quel che penso


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

*ma sì, ricontando....*

tu non sei un idrofobo controllato. Tu, semplicemente, non sai direzionare la tua rabbia. Hai in te un'accozzaglia talmente vasta e variegata di sentimenti che si prendono a cazzotti, che non appena trovi un bersaglio, fai uscire un po' della rabbia che ti porti dentro da troppi lustri....perchè la rabbia? perchè è quella più facile da fare uscire e perchè è il sentimento predominante nel tuo animo. 
Io mi auguro solo che un giorno o l'altro tu non colpisca un bersaglio completamente sbagliato, perchè se no so' cazzi.
Ho scritto.

Ma la tua curiosità riguardva gli altri utenti. Il papiello che segue la tua premessa non l'ho letto: mi scoccio. La mia rabbia esiste; la percepisco; lo psich me l'ha fatta anche disegnare: è venuto fuori un robot nero giallo rosso fatto di sagome triangolari. non viene fuori, non ci riesco...ma la misura è quasi colma, sento l'acqua della pentola che è arrivata al punto di ebollizione e ho una fottutissima paura di quello che può succedere quando il coperchio cadrà....ergo, sto mandando af******o un po' di gente e sabato andrò a comprare punchball e guantoni da boxe...per evitare di finire in cronaca nera, perchè ci sono quasi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (23 Luglio 2009)

Mah...io non riesco a contenerla. Ci provo. Poi esplode in forme eclatanti. E in giro di breve si sfoga. Per cui non tengo mai rancore. Poi ovvio per millenni mi ricordo dei torti subiti. ( Dio che fatica lasciarli andare). Mi è sempre capitato comunque, che gli altri sottovalutino la mia rabbia. E si spaventano tanto. 

Però ho visto molte persone logorate dalla rabbia...e mi fa una tristezza infinita...
Poi iniziano...le gastriti, le coliti, gli esaurimenti, le depressioni...

Ah ecco...fare sesso con rabbia e da arrabbiato mi piace da morire...
( solo in certi casi)...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu non sei un idrofobo controllato. Tu, semplicemente, non sai direzionare la tua rabbia. Hai in te un'accozzaglia talmente vasta e variegata di sentimenti che si prendono a cazzotti, che non appena trovi un bersaglio, fai uscire un po' della rabbia che ti porti dentro da troppi lustri....perchè la rabbia? perchè è quella più facile da fare uscire e perchè è il sentimento predominante nel tuo animo.
> Io mi auguro solo che un giorno o l'altro tu non colpisca un bersaglio completamente sbagliato, perchè se no so' cazzi.
> Ho scritto.
> 
> Ma la tua curiosità riguardva gli altri utenti. Il papiello che segue la tua premessa non l'ho letto: mi scoccio. La mia rabbia esiste; la percepisco; lo psich me l'ha fatta anche disegnare: è venuto fuori un robot nero giallo rosso fatto di sagome triangolari. non viene fuori, non ci riesco...ma la misura è quasi colma, sento l'acqua della pentola che è arrivata al punto di ebollizione e ho una fottutissima paura di quello che può succedere quando il coperchio cadrà....ergo, sto mandando af******o un po' di gente e sabato andrò a comprare punchball e guantoni da boxe...per evitare di finire in cronaca nera, perchè ci sono quasi


Ma con queste persone non è meglio farci una sonora litigata? Inizi con.." Senti ti devo parlare"...e poi inizi la mattanza...come nel film come si chiama...quello di Quentin Tarentino...con Ulla...
Oppure ti riguardi Arancia di Kubrick....eheheeheh


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma con queste persone non è meglio farci una sonora litigata? Inizi con.." Senti ti devo parlare"...e poi inizi la mattanza...come nel film come si chiama...quello di Quentin Tarentino...con Ulla...
> Oppure ti riguardi Arancia di Kubrick....eheheeheh


 a chi persone ti riferisci? non ho capito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mah...io non riesco a contenerla. Ci provo. Poi esplode in forme eclatanti. E in giro di breve si sfoga. Per cui non tengo mai rancore. Poi ovvio per millenni mi ricordo dei torti subiti. ( Dio che fatica lasciarli andare). Mi è sempre capitato comunque, che gli altri sottovalutino la mia rabbia. E si spaventano tanto.
> 
> Però ho visto molte persone logorate dalla rabbia...e mi fa una tristezza infinita...
> Poi iniziano...le gastriti, le coliti, gli esaurimenti, le depressioni...
> ...


 quoto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a chi persone ti riferisci? non ho capito.


A quelle che devi mandare a fare in...logico no? O non ti concedi di esternare la tua collera?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> A quelle che devi mandare a fare in...logico no? O non ti concedi di esternare la tua collera?


 non ci riesco quasi mai per il timore di ferire.....ma qualcosa sta cambiando. La misura è colma


----------



## Old lordpinceton (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ci riesco quasi mai per il timore di ferire.....ma qualcosa sta cambiando. La misura è colma


Ecco una cosa che io non sento. Quando devo ferire, lo faccio con una determinazione spaventosa. Cioè sento che lo devo fare e lo faccio. Per questo io lancio mille e più ultimatum..." Smettila...smettila...smettila"...
E devo dire che mi ha causato non pochi casini con le donne. Sembra che loro debbano vedera fino a che punto si possano spingere. A me piace da matti incazzarmi e litigare con loro. Da matti. E quando trovo un avversario potente, anche se lo mazzio, lo rispetto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa che io non sento. Quando devo ferire, lo faccio con una determinazione spaventosa. Cioè sento che lo devo fare e lo faccio. Per questo io lancio mille e più ultimatum..." Smettila...smettila...smettila"...
> E devo dire che mi ha causato non pochi casini con le donne. Sembra che loro debbano vedera fino a che punto si possano spingere. A me piace da matti incazzarmi e litigare con loro. Da matti. E quando trovo un avversario potente, anche se lo mazzio, lo rispetto...


 non mi riferivo solo ai compagni o agli uomini, ma in generale alle persone con cui mi relaziono.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non mi riferivo solo ai compagni o agli uomini, ma in generale alle persone con cui mi relaziono.


Ma ti spaventano?


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

troppo stanca per leggere tutto , mi son limitata al decalogo e mi sembra un metodo molto buddista che io considero molto teorico e poco pratico / praticabile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti spaventano?


 ccredo che potrei spaventare io loro


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2009)

la rabbia, in passato, l'ho controllata e orientata
quando la sfogavo era fredda, calcolata ed estremamente soddisfacente

in questa vicenda invece l'ho spesso repressa
quando l'ho laciata uscire l'ho fatto nel momento e nel modo sbagliato
con esiti improduttivi e dannosi

mi rendo conto che la sto rivolgendo contro di me e so che non è un bene

ieri sera pensavo a cosa significa questa diversità
la mia lucidità nel mettere a frutto la rabbia negli ambiti estranei a quello dei miei sentimenti 
e l'assoluta incapacità di farlo in quest'ultimo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4g3v_h3_sU

Ecco come è per me la rabbia, per non parlare del finale del quintetto op.34 di questo uomo qui...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ccredo che potrei spaventare io loro


Beh...sarebbe un vantaggio enorme su di loro...non trovi? 
Io se non riesco a farmi rispettare, preferisco essere temuto...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' lungo. Forse noioso. E' un pout purrì di cose prese dal web. Non ho la minima idea del fondamento scientifico che possono avere. Ma in alcune descrizioni mi ci ritrovo perfettamente, io, l'idrofobo controllato. Perciò lo posto. Sono curioso di sapere voi come la percepite la vostra rabbia ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In rosso ho evidenziato le affermazioni che reputo veritiere, almeno rispetto alla mia esperienza. Non essendo un addetto ai lavori mi guardo bene dall'esprimere valutazioni generali o ad personam sulla cosa. anche perchè mi convinco sempre più del fatto che, come detto in altri thread a proposito dell'obiettività, questa non esiste.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4g3v_h3_sU
> 
> Ecco come è per me la rabbia, per non parlare del finale del quintetto op.34 di questo uomo qui...


Non conosco la biografia di Brahms, ma di sicuro senza rabbia Beethoven avrebbe creato la metà di quello che ha composto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh...sarebbe un vantaggio enorme su di loro...non trovi?
> Io se non riesco a farmi rispettare, preferisco essere temuto...


ache mi serve avere vantaggio sulle persone perchè mi temono?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ache mi serve avere vantaggio sulle persone perchè mi temono?


Condivido. Purtroppo però molte persone hanno assimilato la nefasta equazione atteggiamento rabbioso uguale rispetto. Io penso che la rabbia possa essere positivizzata ma non mantendola costantemente verso qulcuno. Altrimenti non è rabbia ma solo ostilità. e se ne vede molta, pure qua. parlo in generale, beninteso.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu non sei un idrofobo controllato. Tu, semplicemente, non sai direzionare la tua rabbia. Hai in te un'accozzaglia talmente vasta e variegata di sentimenti che si prendono a cazzotti, che non appena trovi un bersaglio, fai uscire un po' della rabbia che ti porti dentro da troppi lustri....perchè la rabbia? perchè è quella più facile da fare uscire e perchè è il sentimento predominante nel tuo animo.
> Io mi auguro solo che un giorno o l'altro tu non colpisca un bersaglio completamente sbagliato, perchè se no so' cazzi.
> Ho scritto.
> 
> Ma la tua curiosità riguardva gli altri utenti. Il papiello che segue la tua premessa non l'ho letto: mi scoccio. La mia rabbia esiste; la percepisco; lo psich me l'ha fatta anche disegnare: è venuto fuori un robot nero giallo rosso fatto di sagome triangolari. non viene fuori, non ci riesco...ma la misura è quasi colma, sento l'acqua della pentola che è arrivata al punto di ebollizione e ho una fottutissima paura di quello che può succedere quando il coperchio cadrà....ergo, sto mandando af******o un po' di gente e sabato andrò a comprare punchball e guantoni da boxe...per evitare di finire in cronaca nera, perchè ci sono quasi


Può capitare, purtroppo, così come può anche capitare di essere quello che resta col cerino in mano e paga incolpevolmente per tutti.
Qualcuno mi insegnò che non siamo perfetti ma perfettibili. Purché ci sia buona fede: e questo non può essere il risentimento del momento a dirlo a dirlo ma solo il tempo .....
Buon fine settimana


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Può capitare, purtroppo, così come può anche capitare di essere quello che resta col cerino in mano e paga incolpevolmente per tutti.
> Qualcuno mi insegnò che non siamo perfetti ma perfettibili. Purché ci sia buona fede: e questo non può essere il risentimento del momento a dirlo a dirlo ma solo il tempo .....
> Buon fine settimana


sei la persona + in buona fede che conosca, o quasi.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non conosco la biografia di Brahms, ma di sicuro senza rabbia Beethoven avrebbe creato la metà di quello che ha composto.


Brahms in buona sostanza era un represso. Cioè: innamorato perso della moglie di Schumann, Clara. Non visse quest'amore per rispetto a Robert, di fatto, non si sposò mai, neanche quando Schumann morì.

Su Beethoven...la rabbia si nota anche sui manoscritti...il suo modo di comporre era tormentatissimo...pieno di rifacimenti...ma la sua rabbia si placa...nell'intimità delle ultime opere. é incredibile cosa hanno composto i grandi musicisti poco prima di morire...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ache mi serve avere vantaggio sulle persone perchè mi temono?


Dipende dalle situazioni mia cara...a volte si tratta di sopravvivere...a volte entra in gioco l'homo hominis lupus di Hobbessiana memoria...

é facile ottenere rispetto dai "cattivi"...ma dagli "stupidi" è impossibile...non si riesce a combattere contro la stupidità. 

Ora esistono persone che magari, senza rendersene conto, con la loro superficialità possono urtare e non poco la nostra sensibilità. Se non stanno distanti con le buone...si passa alle cattive. Penso...

La propria serenità è un bene preziosissimo. Va tutelato.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Condivido. Purtroppo però molte persone hanno assimilato la nefasta equazione atteggiamento rabbioso uguale rispetto. Io penso che la rabbia possa essere positivizzata ma non mantendola costantemente verso qulcuno. Altrimenti non è rabbia ma solo ostilità. e se ne vede molta, pure qua. parlo in generale, beninteso.


Tu dici? Mah...io leggo da un pezzo...non mi pare di avere visto ostilità...sinceramente...

Ok sono d'accordo...la rabbia contro qualcuno...se la trasformi...in un...adesso gli faccio vedere io cosa so fare...è molto positiva...

Per esempio...chi vedeva in me uno spiantato...ha fatto in modo...che io facessi di tutto...con rabbia positiva...per smerdarli un giorno...

Insomma un po' infantile come sistema...ma ha funzionato...


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2009)

La rabbia verso se stessi è la peggiore. Ma quando ci si arriva smettendo di incolpare gli altri per i propri fallimenti è il momento giusto per guardarla negli occhi.


----------

